# Who is illegal here?



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

:seeya: Okay here's the deal; it's time to start tinkering. The first that went on was a CAI.  The next step for me is some headers and tune. Im in north Orange County, CA area.

I want that deep rumble of the long tubes but CA emissions says if you move the stock position of the cats it is illegal and will not pass visual inspection. However our cars are newer and are not subject to inspection for another 3-4 years. I have heard JBA shorties are nice but they dont quite sound like a pair of Kooks LT's. Also if I get LTs and catted mid pipes, I figure if the guy at the smog station questions it, ill just point out the cats, right?

Who here is running some illegal Long Tubes in CA?
If you are, have you been subject to random inspection or a ticket?

Stupid Arnold. Didnt even like the Terminator that much!:cool


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I am illegal and have not run into any issues. See my Mods. below. The Cops around my town pay much more attention to blacked-out tails, tint and no front plates.

Not sure what the plan is when smog time comes around; maybe a crooked shop and some $20’s…

*228/232 595-595 Comp. cam, dual valve springs, titanium retainers, chromoly pushhrods, AEM CAI, Spectre SS filter, ported & polished intake, ported & polished TB, SLP LT's, SLP LM-I exhaust, Cat. deletes, BMR skid guard, VR TBS, 412 RWHP, 388 RWT.*


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

PDQ GTO said:


> I am illegal and have not run into any issues. See my Mods. below. The Cops around my town pay much more attention to blacked-out tails, tint and no front plates.
> 
> Not sure what the plan is when smog time comes around; maybe a crooked shop and some $20’s…
> 
> *228/232 595-595 Comp. cam, dual valve springs, titanium retainers, chromoly pushhrods, AEM CAI, Spectre SS filter, ported & polished intake, ported & polished TB, SLP LT's, SLP LM-I exhaust, Cat. deletes, BMR skid guard, VR TBS, 412 RWHP, 388 RWT.*



lol you even went for the Cat Deletes!!! 

So when you find a shop that "has questionable morals" pm me and I'll head up. That thing is a beast!

Has any cop asked you what your running or given you a ticket for that monster you're driving?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh shucks - Thanks Man...

Been pulled over twice. Once for 80 in a 30, CHP let me go; he had more pressing issues thank god. Other time was local Danville PD and he just wanted to shoot the chit about my ride and GTO's in general. Those two events mellowed me out big time...

SoCal to NorCal for a smog check, crazy Dude...LOL...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: to your mods rich!


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

PDQ GTO said:


> Oh shucks - Thanks Man...
> 
> Been pulled over twice. Once for 80 in a 30, CHP let me go; he had more pressing issues thank god. Other time was local Danville PD and he just wanted to shoot the chit about my ride and GTO's in general. Those two events mellowed me out big time...
> 
> SoCal to NorCal for a smog check, crazy Dude...LOL...


It IS amazing what $100 does to a smog check.....

Oh and the drive would be to check out your car....not just the smog.:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My `65 was built a year before the very first emissions laws, I can pollute as much as I want!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> My `65 was built a year before the very first emissions laws, I can pollute as much as I want!!


Dam you!!!…lol Yet another reason to consider a classic…


----------

